
Show HN: Sendfreesms.online (a two hour side project) - Beggars
I set myself a challenge to create a simple web app idea in a couple of hours and so http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sendfreesms.online was born. It allows you to send free SMS messages, it&#x27;s crude, but works. Not sure if people even text message anymore.<p>All in all this took me a little over 2 hours to get working. It&#x27;s an Aurelia&#x2F;Node.js application using Twilio and MySQL for logging.
======
RepressedEmu
I built something very very similar at Whispe.rs except it took me a bit
longer than 2 hours :P

I built it first using Twilio but didn't think the ad revenue would pay for
the messages so I switched it to using SMS-email gateways.

Great job! What did you use for the captcha?

~~~
Beggars
The captcha is just using Google's Recaptcha service. Yeah, I don't think the
ad revenue will pay for the cost, but I set myself a challenge and managed to
get something working quickly.

It's built using Aurelia for the client-side and Node.js for the backend using
Restify to create a quick REST API for handling the requests.

------
rerx
I couldn't get it to work (Chrome 55, Germany, using the same numbers for to
and from, or leaving the from field blank).

~~~
Beggars
Thanks for the heads up, sorry it didn't work. I'll test it out and see if I
can see the problem.

